

Using Chrome://tracing to view your inline profiling data - stephanimal
http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2012/08/21/using-chrometracing-to-view-your-inline-profiling-data/

======
novaleaf
though this is posted on a gamedev blog, it's not only for game developers.

